# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Any before and after experiences with full hip replacements

## BIGMAC250

Had a bad motocross accident in 2017-2018 that dislocated my hip and broke my pelvis in 3 places. One week in the hospital and cutting cutting my 6 month recovery time in half, I developed severe osteoarthritis because of avascular necrosis in the head of my femur. I haven't had insurance to get it fixed yet and have been doing manual labor on it since 3 months after my accident. I'm hoping to get it fixed before the new year.

In the mean time, i've developed this sudden urge and determination to get off my ass and back in the gym and start lifting again. Unfortunately im not sure how to go about training my lower body or even back efficiently and actually get results without making things significantly worse than they already are. Hoping someone else has been in my shoes and already worked though it. I'm also curious about the post op and how things worked out. Pain, range of motion, physical limitations, complications etc...

Any experiences and advice will be appreciated.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Had a bad motocross accident in 2017-2018 that dislocated my hip and broke my pelvis in 3 places. One week in the hospital and cutting cutting my 6 month recovery time in half, I developed severe osteoarthritis because of avascular necrosis in the head of my femur. I haven't had insurance to get it fixed yet and have been doing manual labor on it since 3 months after my accident. I'm hoping to get it fixed before the new year.
> 
> In the mean time, i've developed this sudden urge and determination to get off my ass and back in the gym and start lifting again. Unfortunately im not sure how to go about training my lower body or even back efficiently and actually get results without making things significantly worse than they already are. Hoping someone else has been in my shoes and already worked though it. I'm also curious about the post op and how things worked out. Pain, range of motion, physical limitations, complications etc...
> 
> Any experiences and advice will be appreciated.



Jose Raymond is an IFBB pro that I believe had a full hip replacement a couple of years ago. He's has a channel on YouTube. I'm sure he's discussed his procedure on there, and he looks to be in great shape still. I think there were even tentative talks of him competing again.

----------


## BIGMAC250

> Jose Raymond is an IFBB pro that I believe had a full hip replacement a couple of years ago. He's has a channel on YouTube. I'm sure he's discussed his procedure on there, and he looks to be in great shape still. I think there were even tentative talks of him competing again.


Awesome man, appreciate it..

----------

